
Slash Through Spam With Blekko’s Zorro Update - McKittrick
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/21/slash-through-spam-with-blekkos-zorro-update/
======
iamelgringo
I've been using Blekko as my main search engine for 6 weeks, and I'm really
happy.

Greg Lindahl, the CTO spoke on SEO for Hackers & Founders Co-op, and he was
amazing. I love what Blekko's doing, and I have no doubt they're going to do
quite well.

------
ChuckMcM
I'm biased of course, but I like the /monte game, its a good way of seeing the
value proposition.

As for why that might be HN worthy, the problem a search engine has is to
somehow show that its value proposition works. On blekko if you append /monte
to your query you will see the same query done on Blekko, Google, and Bing.
You don't know which is which but you get to pick the results you like best.

~~~
guimarin
I like this feature because no one has any editorial control on what I can
search for while using /monte. Obviously, there are instances where blekko is
worse, but by in large it's pretty obvious which is blekko and which is
google/bing.

------
jsrfded
The big deal for us with this update is automatically applying slashtags to
boost quality in 110 categories.

You can see the full list of categories we're doing this for in a screenshot
in the Search Engine Land post: [http://searchengineland.com/blekko-slashes-
more-spam-with-zo...](http://searchengineland.com/blekko-slashes-more-spam-
with-zorro-update-82620)

